# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Ученые установили - алкоголь продлевает жизнь

## Irina

*Новость на Newsland: Ученые установили - алкоголь продлевает жизнь*

В течении 2 –х. десятилетий исследований ученые выяснили интересный факт, трезвенники живут меньше пьяниц. Кто употребляет алкоголь в умеренных дозах – живет дольше всех.
Группа ученных из университета в Остине, штат Техас, в течении 20 лет наблюдала группу из 1824 человек в возрасте от 55 до 65 лет, которые обращались за амбулаторной медицинской помощью. Исследователи наблюдали их на протяжении 20 лет. За это время, умерли 69% непьющих, 41% мало пьющих, 60% пьяниц.

Эти исследования не дали ученым ничего нового, а лишний раз подтвердили давно известный факт, пьяницы живут дольше, чем трезвенники. Для современной морали, когда общество борется за трезвость, этот факт смущал американских ученых и они не особо афишировали такой парадокс. Объяснение парадокса оказалось в том, что кто умер рано и трезвенником, раньше были пьяницами и до того как прекратили употреблять алкоголь существенно подорвали свое здоровье.

Уровень смертности ниже всего, у людей, которые умеют употреблять спиртное в умеренных дозах – от 1 – 3 бокалов вина в день. Считается, что красное вино способствует уменьшению риска сердечных заболеваний, улучшает кровообращение, а также помогает в общении. Общение немаловажно – больше друзей, выше вероятность, что заметят у него признаки недомогания, помогут во время лечения. Если принять эти полезные свойства к сведению, тогда почему сокращается продолжительность у не пьющих.
Непьющие наиболее подвержены заболеваниям и психологическим напряжениям они не могут после работы пропустить стаканчик, что бы снять эмоциональный стресс, «выпустить пар».
Статистика написанная выше, весьма красноречива. Нормы и стандарты современной общественной морали общества пытаются убедить – трезвость, правильный путь, то по исследованиям ученных, этот путь быстрая дорога в могилу?

Доказано, пьянство увеличивает риск таких заболеваний как цирроз печени, несколько разновидностей рака, однако пьющие живут дольше трезвенников, даже если они никогда в жизни не пили. Одна из причин, что спиртное сопровождается контактами с другими людьми, что важно для эмоционального и физического здоровья. Депрессии сильнее подвержены трезвенники, так как они сторонятся «хорошей компании».

После 20- летней работы, ученые, сами растерялись, вывод о пользе спиртного они пытаются смягчить тем, что употребления и продлевает жизнь, но сопутствует другим опасностям, воздействует на память, приводит к различным травмам, к опрометчивым поступкам способные изменить вашу жизнь в худшую сторону (увольнение с работы, потеря дома, семьи). Не стоит забывать о зависимости от спиртного, чем больше употребляете, тем труднее отказаться от бутылки.

В исследовании приводиться веские доказательства – умеренно пить, не только приятно, но и полезно. Оказывается тост «За здоровье» имеет верный смысл!
Пейте в меру не губите себя, от этого страдать будут только ваши близкие!

----------


## vova230

За это надо выпить.

----------


## ♡ Cherry ♡

ахах.. вот это дааа!

----------

